# Land Raider Spartan from FW openday.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Searching the internet and came acrosss this baby and all I can say is FW are doing a good job of me raping my wallet and neglecting my poor old IG.



Templar14 @ Bolter and Chainsword said:


> What do you call a stretched LR Proteus with front assault ramp and quad-linked lascannon sponsons?
> 
> - Yup, The venerable LR spartan is reborn.
> 
> ...


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

thats pretty awesome


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Depending on the points value, it may just be the first decent Godhammer equivalent to see the light of day. Being able to Machine Spirit 2x Twin Linked Lascannon at one thing and shoot another with 2 more is actually pretty damn sexy. Also needs 4x Wep Destroyed results to get rid of em all.

Of course, knowing FW it'll be 350pts...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

its...beautiful...


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I dunno, I kinda wanna call it as an April fools joke, but at the same time it's a lot better than the other old style Landraiders FW put out, those things are butt ugly. I'd have to adjust the weapons to make it C:SM playable, but it's pretty nice.


----------



## Skylifter (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like it at all. The quad cannons are somewhat cool, reminding me of those on the Millennium Falcon, but the front piece just doesn't fit into the whole design aesthetics - just like in the original conversion from the 80ies.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Scythes said:


> I dunno, I kinda wanna call it as an April fools joke...


It's not an April Fool's joke, I just saw it in the flesh at the open day  And the proportions are so much better than the Proteus; I already have a normal Chaos Land Raider in a box waiting be assembled, but this is definitely tempting me...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

These around during Heresy you think?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

They were designed to carry terminators where the Proteus could not 

Anyone see a Stormeagle in the flesh? Or is it a hoax?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

storm eagle definitely not a hoax, looks awesome in the flesh, really nice model and excellent proportions


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> storm eagle definitely not a hoax, looks awesome in the flesh, really nice model and excellent proportions


:so_happy:

Wow...

To the Piggy Bank!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some more interesting stuff on this blog. Check out the very last photo, looks like a throw back to the _Space Crusade _chaos dread. Which is cool. Also liking the new Imperial fighter.
http://darogscompany.blogspot.com/2012/04/stormeagle.html


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

some nice stuff, i like the MKIV assault marines and i like that new look fighter and the termi weapons look good, wow there so much i want from forgeworld but no money to get them damn.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thin that thing looks sweet as heck!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Quad linked

Thats insane


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

VaUgHaNy86 said:


> storm eagle definitely not a hoax, looks awesome in the flesh, really nice model and excellent proportions


Pics or it didn't . . . . oh right. . . yeah.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so did anyone from here go to the event? as we seem a little sparse on info and photos? Normally someone goes to openday and gives us a report?


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting, see, if this is Quad-Linked Lascannon Land Raider.... Then what about the Land Raider Terminus Ultra? I thought that was the best Anti-Armor vehicle the Space Marines could field? That has 3 twin-linked Lacannons and 2 additional Lascannons. So, that's exactly the same as the Land Raider Spartan, except the Spartan can carry troops.... But what are the rules for Quad-Linked Lascannon? Is it Heavy 2 with reroll?


----------



## Necrosapien (Nov 7, 2011)

I want to fill it with bloodclaws and a wolf priest and then ram a Wave Serpent.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> so did anyone from here go to the event? as we seem a little sparse on info and photos? Normally someone goes to openday and gives us a report?


There's over 100 photos here. There's an interesting hint of a new predator exterminator variant as well, a Deimos pattern. Can't make out what the weapons are though.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Troublehalf said:


> Interesting, see, if this is Quad-Linked Lascannon Land Raider.... Then what about the Land Raider Terminus Ultra? I thought that was the best Anti-Armor vehicle the Space Marines could field? That has 3 twin-linked Lacannons and 2 additional Lascannons. So, that's exactly the same as the Land Raider Spartan, except the Spartan can carry troops.... But what are the rules for Quad-Linked Lascannon? Is it Heavy 2 with reroll?


Twin linked means if you miss, you reroll the miss.

So I guess... Quad linked means, if you miss, you reroll. If you miss with the reroll you reroll that reroll. If you miss with THAT reroll, and you're willing to anger the dice gods by having the audacity to reroll AGAIN, then you reroll. Again.

Basically, its auto-hit.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Quad linked probably is Heavy 2 Twin Linked. Just a guess.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I may have to give up my achilles for that land raider, or for the storm eagle. Perchance did anyone get a pic of the new predator?


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Going on what Iron Warrior says... That's a bit of a silly rule if it's true. There would be no point in taking it, I'd rather have an Ultra. I'd like to think it's Heavy/Assault 2 with reroll. I mean, think about it if it was a real vehicle, you've got 4 Lascannons combined, that's 4 Lascannons blasting something.... It'd suck if it's just x3 rerolls. 

It's a bit like the Rapier Gun.... Doesn't seem right in terms of realism. Ah well, we shall see.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Could be Reroll hits, reroll penetration, that would be worth it!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmph I believe it will be 2 Laser Destroyer Batteries, using the same rules as this
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/s/smrapier.pdf

Bar maybe explosiveness


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Is that a Predator with a conversion beamer in this picture?!?!?











(right at the back behind the terminators)


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That Spartan is the reason my child will not be getting new shoes!!!!! That must be the pattern they mean could take on titans in sufficient numbers! Hopefully it has decent rules to complement the model.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I really, REALLY like this one. It is like a land raider greyhound. Fantastic!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

OrdoMalleus said:


> Is that a Predator with a conversion beamer in this picture?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, Thanks for the pic! now all i need is FW to start selling it


----------

